# مادة mtbe



## عبادي 0 (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يامهندسين ....
انا طالب في جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة

وعندي بحث عن مادة (MTBE ([FONT=&quot]Methyl tertuly butyl ether


وهذي متطلبات البحث:
[/FONT] 1) Reaction​ a. Reactants and products​ b. Process conditions (pressure, temperature,….)​ c. Reaction order​ d. Endothermic or exothermic (heat of reaction)​ e. Conversion​ f. Yield​ g. Selectivity​ h. Catalyst if used​ 2) Reactor​ a. Type​ b. Size​ c. Internals​ 
وبصراحة حايس فيه شويتين.....

هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الطيب
وياليت تفيدوني لو على الاقل بمعلومة او موقع معين


اسف لو طولت عليكم.....


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يناير 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك موضوع الأخ أحمد لأن البحث كامل وجدا مفيد وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106926.html


----------



## عبادي 0 (13 يناير 2011)

الله سعدك يارب


----------



## %محمود% (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو منكم المساعدة حول هذا المشروع رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## شوقي شحرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يخليكم ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------

